# Road to nowhere



## Jillaroo (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2014)

A road to the MOON ?  Where is it?  Talk about being in the right place at the right time !

Neat pic Jillie.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

There have been times, during a majestic full moon rising, that I have actually needed to lower the sun visor while driving into it.  Now, considering that's just reflection off a big rock about 239,000 miles away . . . WOW!


----------



## Raven (Feb 16, 2014)

An awesome and unusual picture, just wonderful to see.


----------

